# yamaha F150 vs Suzuki DF140 or DF 150



## flatscat281 (Oct 25, 2006)

I am in the market for a new engine. What to buy? It will be either a Yamaha F150 or Suzuki DF140 or DF150. Would like to know the pros and cons of these motors since I am not up to speed on the suzukis. I am surely getting a 4 stroke, just need some advise on what brand is more reliable, durable and has longevity. Any current owners with advise and any advise on reputable dealers with good service and price?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

what do you have now?
remember, potential massive re-fit bill by changing brands

the rest boils down to :
years warranty 
sales/repair/svc facility near you
price
block cubic inches
motor weight


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

i have a suzski 140 hp for 4 years now i love mine but will say have had no problems but i live in dayton so if i need a oil filter or gaskets for thr lower unit oil its a trip to beamount or out 45 north. can get parts just not at most dealers
i also have a indipendant boat mechanic that runs twin susuhis on one of his boat so this is a plus for anything that comes up i cant handle.i know you are probubly no better off no than a few minutes ago but i really like mine but parts are easyier to get on yamaha. also cables for the susuki are not oil good enough from the factory my buddy said like they are trying to save money he swap ends and greased cables up good no more problems hope this helps some how


----------



## flatscat281 (Oct 25, 2006)

New boat on order. Needs an engine but unsure of going with Yahama or Suzuki. Looking for input from owners with these engines. Thanks.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

I know the early Yamaha's had timing belts. Suzuki has a chain. I'll take the chain any day...my 2cents


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Yamaha vs Suzuki...................There is no comparison to the new model SUZUKIS hands down.........RYAN


----------



## Slow Mo (Oct 28, 2006)

flatscat281 said:


> I am in the market for a new engine. What to buy? It will be either a Yamaha F150 or Suzuki DF140 or DF150. Would like to know the pros and cons of these motors since I am not up to speed on the suzukis. I am surely getting a 4 stroke, just need some advise on what brand is more reliable, durable and has longevity. Any current owners with advise and any advise on reputable dealers with good service and price?


 The Suzuki 140 is a good pick, and a Suzuki weighs pretty close to a 115 Yamaha. Something to think about if it's a Flats boat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The new 140 Suzuki 06' runs a 2.59 gear ratio lower unit compared to the 2.43 I have on my 05'. It may let you swing a larger prop? Very, Very dependable motor, the best I have ever owned.( I have owned them all) The 150 Suzuki(4 stroke) weighs basically 60 more pounds and is running @165 HP. It swings a large Diameter prop. The 140 on many tests dyno'ed @146 mostly(some more , some less) . I have a friend who runs the new 150 Yammy four stroke and he likes it Plenty. I have a 6 year warranty on mine at no costs to me . Yammy is offering similar too.I personally will lean towards Suzuki from here on out. Unless I run across a deal I can't pass up???:spineyes:



flatscat281 said:


> I am in the market for a new engine. What to buy? It will be either a Yamaha F150 or Suzuki DF140 or DF150. Would like to know the pros and cons of these motors since I am not up to speed on the suzukis. I am surely getting a 4 stroke, just need some advise on what brand is more reliable, durable and has longevity. Any current owners with advise and any advise on reputable dealers with good service and price?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*motor info*

had a 140 4 stroke suzuki on my 19 explorer and absolutely loved it - so much that i just ordered a new 21 explorer and i'm having the 175 suzuki put on it. great motors - everyone I know that owns one says the same.

Also consider this. the suzuki DF140 wieghs 410 lbs and the DF150 wieghs 465 lbs. the yamaha F150 wieghs 466lbs. the wieght difference between the 150s is 1lb. BUT, if you go with the suzuki DF140, it will save you atleast $1500 and roughly 50 lbs of weight. if 140hp is enough - i would definitely go with the suzuki DF140.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

I trournament fish with both the Yam F150 & the DF 140 and they are both great engines. It basically comes down to one thing in my opinion, which is power. The F150 is a 163 cu. in. engine while the DF 140 is a 123 cu. in. engine.....big difference. The weight issue is a non issue.....to small to make a big difference. When we run the Shoal Water with the DF 140, I find we throttle up to high Rpm's to acheive decent speed, hence use more gas. When we run the 20' Transport with the F150 we cruise at a good click, but at much lower Rpm's. Again, you can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## flatscat281 (Oct 25, 2006)

So with a power prop on a shallow water boat, which engine (Yamaha F150 or Suzuki DF140) works harder? So are you saying the Suzuki 140 will work harder and take higher RMP's to get the same power of the Yam F150 running at lower RMP's? I guess it all gets back to the gear ratio difference between the 2 engines which I need to research and understand.


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the df150 big block compare the two because there is no subsitute for cubic inches. Also the Suzuki has a 2.5 lower unit which alows me to run a 22 pitch mercury enertia prop on a 22ft boat flawlessly. 6 year warranty helps also.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

*F150*

I have an 05 F150 Yamaha and have nothing but good things to say about it. I'd buy another in a heart beat. I'm sure the Suzukis are great motors too. Can't go wrong with one of the new 4 strokes.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

barbless said:


> I have an 05 F150 Yamaha and have nothing but good things to say about it. I'd buy another in a heart beat. I'm sure the Suzukis are great motors too. Can't go wrong with one of the new 4 strokes.


 Yeah, as long as it aint no stinkin MERC.....HA you cant red me for that one


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

You can't compare the DF140 and the F150 in power - two different horsepowers and when you talk about them on two different hulls, you're just comparing apples to oranges. What kind of hull are you buying?


----------



## flatscat281 (Oct 25, 2006)

LBS said:


> You can't compare the DF140 and the F150 in power - two different horsepowers and when you talk about them on two different hulls, you're just comparing apples to oranges. What kind of hull are you buying?


21' flatscat


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I know for a fact there a lots and lots of Trans Cats rigged with Suzuki 140's. Flats Cats are a little different, but if anything its probably a lighter boat. Give Trans a call sometime.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

the DF140 should be more than plenty on the flatscat. i rode in one with a guy that used to work at flatscat and he had a 130hp yamaha 2 stroke. it would give you whiplash with 4 guys in it on the holeshot and it would run plenty fast. i think you'll have more than enough motor with the 140.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I promise you, you will have all you need with 140 Suzuki as I stated MANY times before.


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

I purchased the 150 Suzuki. Put it on my 19 Mako. The prop is 16" and I average 4-5 miles per gallon. Only had it 8 months. Never a problem. Easy, Easy to change the oil. Would definitly buy another!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

topwtr#1 said:


> I purchased the 150 Suzuki. Put it on my 19 Mako. The prop is 16" and I average 4-5 miles per gallon. Only had it 8 months. Never a problem. Easy, Easy to change the oil. Would definitly buy another!


What pitch are you running with the 16"?


----------



## SEddleman (Aug 12, 2005)

I have the DF175 on a 2220 BB. I also run a 25p 16" prop. I can blow out this prop if I hammer on it from a stand still. I normaly don't fish real shallow so I have not had an issue. 

My dealer tried several props and the only one that would not cavitate bad was this (suzuki reccomended) 16" prop!

I plan on having a custom prop built to solve this issue

se


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

so is anyone running a transport 20'xlr8 with a 140?


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

df 140 lov it . oil change is easy but takes a long time but who cares since i do it evey 100 hrs now since i have 300hrs on it . .


----------

